# The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread October - December 2009



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only WTB/WTT thread going on in the Air Suspension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the Want to buy & Want to trade ads through out the forum.
*The Rules:*
Only post WTB/WTT stuff here.
Once you've sourced your item delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the individual.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your WTB/WTT thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
*NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES* If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME WTB/WTT ad MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread October - December 2009 (M.Rising)*

i have a 98 jetta vr6 hit in the front needs hood grill fender and rad support runs fine and the ac still works had 80k on it ... it is a auto and has no seat or door panels .. will trade for air ride for a mk4.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

WTB:
full airride kit.
preferably bagyards. 
mason tech works as well. managemnet isnt needed. but would be a plus.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

WTB: FULL airride kit 
Car: MK2 Coupe VR6
currently running h&r coilovers, but willing to throw em in as a partial trade if ur selling me bagyards...
bagyards are preferred! and i mean *COMPLETE KIT*
thanks


----------



## unknowna4 (Feb 27, 2006)

WTT: Stasis Motorsports for b6/b7 a4/s4/rs4 for a bag setup.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wtt for coils.
mark3/2
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4607374


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looking to buy f/r bags for a mk4 golf. (UVairs & firestones/RE-5s/Airhouse 2S) on the cheap.


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

*WTT* - BTVR swap - eng/trans/35r/much much MUCH more. Consider partial trades for air for mkV or mkII
check it out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4599498


----------



## TooYoung (Oct 15, 2009)

WTB - Full air ride suspension (including all components).


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (TooYoung)*

WTB:
3/8"s Valves and switchbox
or Full Autopilot setup including manifold valves
WTT: 
Airover Sleeved bags/struts
These are universal and can be used for various applications.
Link from AirAssisted


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

WTB - - Digital Air Management
Prefer Autopilot but possibly Autoloc


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

WTB 5 gal 7 port slim tank


----------



## yukonone (Oct 1, 2009)

WTB full kit for 03' MK4 GTI. please email [email protected]


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (yukonone)*

I'm looking to trade these for air management:









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4589924

Looking for something digital with manifold valves.
Let me know what you got.


----------



## 514rabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

WTB Full Air Ride Kit for MK5 Rabbit.
Please PM.


_Modified by 514rabbit at 11:53 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

dual 380c viair comprssors
5 gallon 8 port tank
ASCO valves
Gauges
Front and rear brackets for bags to fit mk4
Im in philly, pick up would be perferred, but ill so shipping if youre far....


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

got it


_Modified by rockin16v at 1:00 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## dubbinjeastin (Sep 16, 2007)

I need coils to mount my aerosport bags to. PMMMMM Me with what you have.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

WTB front air ride set up for mark 4


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

I need a 1/4" (preferably) or 3/8" SMC watertrap 


_Modified by DFdub Vdub at 9:46 AM 11-17-2009_


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_WTB front air ride set up for mark 4


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

WTT : BT VR parts/swap for air parts for MKV
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4599498


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*WTT/WTB*

Looking for front brackets for uvair bags, 1/4" leader lines (2 or 4) and a 380 or larger compressor (or 2 if the price is right). Have cash to buy, but will also trade for big turbo parts (garret, tial, etc.)


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

WTB... mason tech or bagyard for gti mark 4... fronts, and management


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

looking for a set of lightly used/new firestone rear sleeve bags with the hardware


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread October - December 2009 (BADCLOWN)*

Im looking for rear firestone setup with mounting brackets


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread October - December 2009 (dashrendar)*

looking for a viar compressor


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread October - December 2009 (2.8turbo)*

looking for a management setup only. and possibly rear bags for mk4 for about $1,000.00 give or take. let me know if you have anything by pm. im also trading a few MK4 parts (r32 front brakes, upper and lower tie bars) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ia13x (Jan 17, 2007)

*WTT: B&G RS2 10k on them.. (MK4)*

Im looking for a bag setup for a MKIV. i need it all from the bags, compressor, tank, lines and management. i dont mind what brand but that will depend on how much on top ill give (up too 1000$) lmk


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*WTT: 16" rare 3 piece wide wheels for specific air ride things*

_Modified by ilde10 at 6:21 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

WTB Accu-Air Vu4
I only have $400


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Styleprojekt)*

Im looking to get some stuff for air ride, i need tank, valves, compressors, rear bags, and air lines...if you have everything i will trade you all the stuff for a complete respray of your car let me know...


----------



## SpoolnGLI (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (VRTT12)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4702390
looking to trade my fully polished 17'' rs's for full air ride set up..


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (SpoolnGLI)*

WTB front bag/strut combo and rear bags for MKV


----------

